# Milan Fashion Spring/Summer 2011 *leggy* presents Gianfranco Ferre 24.09.2010 x 65 (Update)



## Q (27 Sep. 2010)

​
thx Preppie


----------



## nkmontana (23 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Milan Fashion Spring/Summer 2011 *leggy* presents Gianfranco Ferre 24.09.2010 x 25*

schöne kleider


----------



## Q (5 Okt. 2011)

*Update + 40*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## beachkini (7 Okt. 2011)

mode nach meinem geschmack und schön präsentiert  :thx:


----------



## jana2 (7 Okt. 2011)

très jolie!


----------



## koftus89 (17 Sep. 2012)

da ist ja ein ganz, ganz scharfes foto dabei. danke vielmals.


----------

